

Are you in? - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/11/are-you-in.html

======
callmeed
I'm curious how big a role sports play in terms of TV's bottom line and how
that will play out online.

The networks and pro leagues seem to have a very tight grip on distribution
and I don't see a lot of attempts at innovation there. MLB.tv is cool but why
can't I pay $2.99 to watch an NFL game on demand on my AppleTV or Boxee?

~~~
jerf
I just got done watching the MSU vs. Penn State game on "ESPN 3" on my XBox
360. I can also watch it online on my computer.

Whether _you_ could have watched it online is anybody's guess. It seems to
involve whether your ISP has cut a deal with ESPN to be able to do this, and
"ESPN 3" is also clearly just sort of wedged between the licensing cracks as
games seem to get blacked out at the drop of a hat. But other than some weird
quality issues with the stream, it did basically work. (And, oddly, this game
was also locally broadcast so I have no idea why I was able to see it.)

No commercials on the XBox 360, either. It was weird, it just puts up a screen
about how the game will resume shortly. Kinda nice, actually.

It seems to be ESPN is willing to do the subscription thing, but the sports
fields are so tied up in licensing snarls that it's hard to get anything
through yet. But it is starting.

------
StavrosK
> Western Culture is pretty-much defined by the consumption of media. After we
> stuff ourselves with food we don’t need, squeeze into Hummers and SUVs we
> don’t need, then head down to The Mall to enjoy the sterile atmosphere of a
> pretend-main street in a pretend-small town, where we eat some more

Western culture != U.S.

------
Clarity1992
If there is a recent event that makes the posting of this three year old
article immediately relevant, then it eludes me.

~~~
raganwald
Does it need some sort of trigger? Must all things be connected by a thread?

~~~
ojilles
It doesn't need one, but I'm sure there is (maybe significant, maybe not, but
a trigger in any case).

~~~
raganwald
It's a Saturday afternoon and I'm working rather than outside riding in the
sunshine :-)

------
mhb
What are those big quotations in the article? Who is being quoted?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Fake Steve Jobs, [http://www.fakesteve.net/2007/11/this-writers-strike-
cracks-...](http://www.fakesteve.net/2007/11/this-writers-strike-cracks-me-
up.html). There's an attribution after the last quote.

------
dmoney
Re: the comments, there is a system of code residuals. It's spelled
"licensing."

